# Using WD-40 on a horse



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I would absolutely not recommend using WD-40 on ANY animal or person! It's not a cleaner in the same line as a detergent, shampoo or soap. It is composed of mineral oils and light lubricating oils. It is a lubricant and fine oil spray, and is used for lubrication and cleaning water out of metal joints to prevent corrosion. It also dissolves cocaine, so spraying a loo seat with it in a club prevents people from snorting cocaine there.

I don't know much about horse grooming (not a horse owner!) but try horse-safe detergents and lots and lots and lots of water. NOT WD-40, or white spirit.

EDIT: I just checked the can we have in the garage, and while it doesn't carry a HARMFUL or IRRITANT symbol, it does say to avoid contact with skin and to not breathe the fumes, vapour or spray.

WD-40 is a good solvent for many greases and displaces water, which is why it's used to prevent corrosion. But you'd be better off keeping it for when the buckle on your girth siezes up or something.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i don't think it would hurt your horse. to be on the safe side, i'd probably rinse it off with a mild soap. 

I've known several racking horse barns that used wd-40 to detangle their horses tails :shock: no side effects there either except the smell.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

I would like to add just FYI, that it contains DMSO, a solvent commonly used medicinally to carry good drugs into the blood stream, however the problem with that is any impurities or toxins are also brought directly into the bloodstream. It's immediately absorbed, too, which is why when used for liniments and medicines you will want to use rubber gloves as some of the meds are harmful to people.

My stepdad (old enough to be my grandfather) says oldtimers used to use WD40 on their knees to help with arthritis (DMSO can increase blood circulation and help with joint pain) but the other chemicals were also absorbed quickly and made some people sick before they figured out why.

Sooo. WD40 is great stuff I'd use on hardware and stuff, but I'd never purposly put on animals or people. I know some people say it's great to get sap out of manes, but I'd just not go there...try baby oil instead.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

unless your horse is a show horse you can clip/shave the area on her neck that has the sap. any residue after that should come out easily with shampoo. 

as for the mane i would suggest washing washing washing washing with plenty of suds and if you can swing it, hot water. the warmer you can get the water the better. other than that i dont know. ive fortunately never had to get anything really stubborn out of my horses manes


----------



## cghbuilder86 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks people!
Yeah, one reason I wanted to ask is because I've heard about people spraying it on their joints. But I know that doesn't mean it's okay!! haha
Water and soap just doesn't work. Because this is a lot of fresh extremely sticky sap. But I might could try dish washing detergent. I know you wouldn't want to use it on a horse too much, but it shouldn't hurt to use a little in the mane. But my horse shampoo has not even touched it.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Some suggestions.
http://www.essortment.com/lifestyle/hairhelpremove_svej.htm


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Baby oil. It removes tar, gum, tree sap ....yada yada yada.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree...I wouldn't use WD-40 on a horse (let alone any living thing!). 
Baby oil should work!


----------



## Pammy (Apr 3, 2008)

I think baby oil or mineral oil would work great! Hope you are able to get it out! Good Luck!!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

you can also use peanut butter.....


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

for sticky sap and all, i use peanut butter. leave the peanut butter on for a couple hours and wipe it off with a warm damp rag. It WORKS! use it everyday until it fades away.


WD40, ive heard for the hooves. for cracks and dryness. I used it on my horses hooves and its actually worked ! its cleared up cracks and the brittleness .


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have used dawn dishwashing soap on a horse before because they got into something sticky/greasy and it worked great. I would not use it a lot because it can dry them out, but I know that it did work great to remove whatever my horse had gotten into. I used the dawn original (blue soap) and lathered the horse up and i let it sit for about 10 minuted before washing it off and then there was a few places I did touch ups on with it over the next couple days to get it out completely.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

WD-40, basically, is diesel. I wouldn't use on anything that breathes.

Any sort of oil should work - baby, mineral, canola, etc.
Or specialized horse shampoo should work as well.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I agree, I would never use WD-40 on a horse.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree -- no WD-40. 

The peanut butter is a new one on me and I am filing that away for future use  

I use Dawn dish soap on all my horses' legs 2-3 nights a week for scratches. It not only helps get a day's worth of grimy diaper rash cream off, it seems to dry out the scratches and they heal faster.

Just have to remember to rinse more thoroughly than normal since it's dishsoap and not horse shampoo


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

I live on a dairy farm and we show our cattle at our county show. To prep the cows for the ring we stand up the hair on their back with really strong "hairspray" to make their back look even. 
The best/most common way to get it out is to use WD 40. 
I don't think your horse will have any side effects from using it once, I sometimes end up using it on my calf 5-6 times a year and as long as it is *WELL WASHED OUT* with shampoo it should be fine.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

WD-40 IS NOT diesel! Come on!! Or even "basically diesel"...do some research.

It can safely be used on any animal. I have personally used it on my horses tail when it was matted. Now, having said that, do I want it drenching my horses' skin...maybe not as it does say not to have it touch skin as it may be an irritant.

Diesel...PLEASE [email protected]!


----------

